# central supply in missouri on EBAY



## Missjulesdid (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of them. PAUL?

I just ordered 20 one ounce FO samples for thrity something dollars with free shipping. 

I found them because I was looking for a chocolate pudding FO and they have a ton of scents.... Just wondering if they're reputable. and if they're oils are any good.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 22, 2008)

No, but thanks for the link, I'm going there now to check them out! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 22, 2008)

Link, right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-1-oz-YOUR-CH...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

They're in forstall....I also noticed that they sell three of the eo's that can be hard to find because they're considered dangerous. 
Peru Balsam, wintergreen and sweet birch can be hard to find so it's nice to find a supplier who carries all three.

I'll report back on the oils when I get them, but heck, even if they stink, it's only 30 bucks!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd say 75% of these oils are TERRIBLE oob, and after being out for a few days in a cotton ball they still stink... The other 25%  are pretty good both oob and after being out for a few days.. I'm going to try a few of the good smelling ones in soap and see how they perform...

The one fragrance I did LOVE from this supplier was Angel Food Cake.. Smells like the real thing and I think will be heavenly for a sugar scrub or a whipped cream facial soap (if I EVER get the whipped soap right)


----------

